# Jc higgins colorflow brought back to life



## cavallonero (May 20, 2013)

i bought this bike that was sitting in a 150 year old barn for 35 years.  lots of polishing and scrubing.  it is all original paint except for the rear rack.  what a fun project.  it would be nice to find the rack in original color for the bike - i keep looking!!
enjoy....
john


----------



## OldRider (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful job you did! I love those rear racks on the ColorFlows.


----------



## jpromo (May 20, 2013)

Ah, this seems strikingly familiar to my adventures with bringing one back to life! I've got original parts on my workbench to finally build a batwing light too.

I wonder who had to fork out more for their tank  Nice work! Enjoy.


----------



## cavallonero (May 20, 2013)

thanks for the nice words guys.  it is so gratifying to rescue these beauties.  yeah,  that tank cost 500 bucks,  i figure it was totally worth it.  i was surprised i could even find a jewel tank in the correct original color.  your green colorflow has much better paint than mine,  the color flowed right out of my bike - lol..


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 21, 2013)

cavallonero said:


> i bought this bike that was sitting in a 150 year old barn for 35 years.  lots of polishing and scrubing.  it is all original paint except for the rear rack.  what a fun project.  it would be nice to find the rack in original color for the bike - i keep looking!!
> enjoy....
> john





Hey John!
I'm Very Very Jealous!!!!!
I'd have that in my collection in a half-a-heartbeat if I could find & afford one!!!
Super Sweet!!!
Congrats!!!


----------

